# Arc Mini 125.2



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

This Review Was from Another Forum But Im Sure you guys Would like to hear about them aswell..
Arc's Web site has been updated & PDF will be up soon..

After so many years it seems to be getting harder and harder to get excited about many things.
I mean sure I might be more excited when I get something done but giving credit where it is due is great.

I got the new Arc MINI two channel amp in and for something so small what can you expect?
Well I will tell you this..... they are some little mean motherfuckers.
They sound GREAT, powering a set of Ultra 6 1/2 separates, I was amazed on how sweet and powerful this little terror is.
Specifications... BLA....BLA....BLA , how an amp sounds no matter what the specifications are is the bottom line.
On the sound board of my store I had an ***** brand "ICE machine" class D **** bomb rated at 3 times the power of the 125 X 2 Arc, it was six times the size and the Arc rolled it up and smoked it.

Here is the vision in my head to what I masturbated to:

#1: We get this customer in who wants a stealth install, now we can stash an amp behind the factory panel where the stock sub was BUT who is going to pay us to remove the seat belts and panels and ****? Plus the people who seem to have money these days are the same people that use their cars for practical purposes so they are the ones NOT looking into losing any room. This little BASTARD of an amp can fit under a ****in dash and crank out 250 watts rms to a single 10 or 12.

#2: I know that we do TONS of street rods and so does Tim (Hzmall) now many cars don't have an antenna and that secret radio sucks balls.
Get an Alpine EX-10, make a volume knob that goes into the fixed output of the EX-10 then run that into a couple of these nasty freaks and you got I-pod, Bluetooth and most importantly.... sound quality. All this for a reasonable price. 
My shop does a lot of rods for Rob Ida and he came in his pants when I Showed him the Arc mini last Monday and then agreed with me that this opens the door to many customers that rather not have a system than **** it up with **** everywhere.

The potential is as long as the list of the sheep that Russell plowed.


My verdict? Get them and have a ****in RIOT


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

>>Arc Link<<


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats the price of these Troy?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

$329


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Now we just need a a 300.4 mini and 500.1 mini and we are all set. Looks like small is the way things are going. Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Now we just need a a 300.4 mini and 500.1 mini and we are all set. Looks like small is the way things are going. Thanks for posting the review.


Roomer mill
500.1 & a 125.4 later this year..


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

My friend, you certainly have a way with words. 

Being a compact design, how are the heat levels generated? Could you cook an egg on it or does it remain pretty cool?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

>>PIC<<


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

lol, that is definately lambros writing style!


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

ziptie one of those bishes under the dash.

isn't a version similar to those being used in some harley bikes?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Roomer mill
> 500.1 & a 125.4 later this year..


It'll be a 600.1 and the 125.4. Arc's trying to get them in the same size chassis as the 125.2 so they'll all be the same size. I'm planning on 2 125.4s and a 600.1 as soon as they start shipping.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did anyone else notice the seaprate left/right gains??? Not too shabby for $329.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

These are about the size of large crossovers. 2 way active setup you can run one of these in each door. 1 channel to the tweeter and one to the driver. That would be a pretty sweet stealth setup I think.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I told Bob Morrow
Hmmm.. one in each door running active..
one briged for the sub..
He was like oh man that would be sick..
How many should I wright you down for..
keep you posted maybe I ill do that next year...
I gotta try the 900.6 first..


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I told Bob Morrow
> Hmmm.. one in each door running active..
> one briged for the sub..
> He was like oh man that would be sick..
> ...


do that now and sell me your 900.6


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> These are about the size of large crossovers. 2 way active setup you can run one of these in each door. 1 channel to the tweeter and one to the driver. That would be a pretty sweet stealth setup I think.


That would be cool...except you want each driver playing stereo from the other on the same side. Is there a switch on the amp to run the separate chs mono?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Was the review by Lambros?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

well the posted has that name in the sig


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I told Bob Morrow


That is a name I haven't seen/heard in a while. What is he up to these days?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> That would be cool...except you want each driver playing stereo from the other on the same side. Is there a switch on the amp to run the separate chs mono?



Why would you need to have that switch? In a normal stereo setup you'd want the same thing, right?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Why would you need to have that switch? In a normal stereo setup you'd want the same thing, right?


Ooops... I meant to say you want both speakers per
side of the car/per amp to play the same signal (as In L mono on one side, Right Mono on the other side car)you wouldnt want stereo output to 2 speakers on one side from the amplifier, you'd need to run single RCA into spliters for each side...or some amps(like my old CXL1500D) have that switch on the preamp for mono output to pairs oh chs and single RCA input.
The issue with splitters on such an install is 
running a single rca to each door....thats an additional cost, as in most come in pairs insulated...then cost of the splitters...all this gear that you'll never use again in another install....hehe I've been there when I ran dual A7's and 6.9's in L/R Fashion. The idea kicks butt, but in wiring alone its a very diff setup than norm, or plug and play fashion on next systems.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> That is a name I haven't seen/heard in a while. What is he up to these days?


He is my Rep for Arc, Morel, Genisis..
He also dose some wright ups in Car Audio Mag..
Should see him next week or so..
Were do you know him from?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Ooops... I meant to say you want both speakers per
> side of the car/per amp to play the same signal (as In L mono on one side, Right Mono on the other side car)you wouldnt want stereo output to 2 speakers on one side from the amplifier, you'd need to run single RCA into spliters for each side...or some amps(like my old CXL1500D) have that switch on the preamp for mono output to pairs oh chs and single RCA input.
> The issue with splitters on such an install is
> running a single rca to each door....thats an additional cost, as in most come in pairs insulated...then cost of the splitters...all this gear that you'll never use again in another install....hehe I've been there when I ran dual A7's and 6.9's in L/R Fashion. The idea kicks butt, but in wiring alone its a very diff setup than norm, or plug and play fashion on next systems.


Ahhhhh, that makes more sense. I'm not aware of a mono switch but I'll ask Fred.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> He is my Rep for Arc, Morel, Genesis..
> He also dose some wright ups in Car Audio Mag..
> Should see him next week or so..
> Were do you know him from?


In 04 I was running Morel. Bob and Kevin Campbell were in charge of the US game for Morel. Bob would take my questions and help me get ready for my first year in IASCA. Tell him I said hello, if he remembers me.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> well the posted has that name in the sig



WHHOOOOOOAAHH! That big FAT hairy bastard! 

Didn't see that.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> The potential is as long as the list of the sheep that Russell plowed.
> 
> 
> My verdict? Get them and have a ****in RIOT


Ok that should have told me who wrote it.:blush:


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

you think?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Ooops... I meant to say you want both speakers per
> side of the car/per amp to play the same signal (as In L mono on one side, Right Mono on the other side car)you wouldnt want stereo output to 2 speakers on one side from the amplifier, you'd need to run single RCA into spliters for each side...or some amps(like my old CXL1500D) have that switch on the preamp for mono output to pairs oh chs and single RCA input.
> The issue with splitters on such an install is
> running a single rca to each door....thats an additional cost, as in most come in pairs insulated...then cost of the splitters...all this gear that you'll never use again in another install....hehe I've been there when I ran dual A7's and 6.9's in L/R Fashion. The idea kicks butt, but in wiring alone its a very diff setup than norm, or plug and play fashion on next systems.



I was just thinking, even if you wanted to play both lefts on the same amp you'd STILL not need a splitter because you'd have to be running active to do this so there would be an RCA for each mid and tweeter. Or am I missing something?


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got mine in today. I am not sure if I am going to run active or if I am going to bridge the amp and run it full power on each side for my Hertz Mille MLK 165s. Either way should sound amazing.










Jason


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

GUT pics PLEASE.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> GUT pics PLEASE.


He was tobizy posting them on *Another Forum *


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Not to busy, just delayed.

Tonight when I get home I will post the picture of the underside, not much to look at, but the panel comes off and ther is circuit board

Jason


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

Have they come out with the 125.4 yet?


----------



## DjWeeDY (Sep 21, 2007)

1000aire said:


> Have they come out with the 125.4 yet?


Not yet.

I got those 125.2 in stock here in Canada and can't wait to try them.


----------



## Kidam! (Jun 5, 2008)

will I be first in Canada  ???


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

1000aire said:


> Have they come out with the 125.4 yet?


End of July for the MINI KS 125.4 & MINI KS 500.1
Maybe Aug


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> End of July for the MINI KS 125.4 & MINI KS 500.1
> Maybe Aug



Maybe not the 500.1, but that's about right for the 125.4.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Anything set on the dimensions?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

about 2 inches longer, everything else the same.


----------

